# a New Puppy!



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well maybe you guys have heard me refer to the "Neighbor kids" in my posts once in a while. 

Well it's a family that lives a few hundred yards from me and they have 6 kids 13-1 years old. Well I have always brought my dogs over there for them to play with, the kids come over to watch me train my dogs in agility and I have taught the older kids how to give comands to my dogs, like sit and down.

The kids have gotten interested in agility from my dogs and they have been researching different breeds and such and asking me a bunch of questions about breeds.

Well today the mother and two older daughters (11 and 13 years) walked over to my house with THEIR NEW PUPPY!!!

It turns out the mom and dad surprised the kids with the puppy and they got the dog from a friend who does hunting.

It's a field bred Golden Retriever. From the hour I spent with her she seems to have a wonderful temperment. And the 11 year old wants to train her in agility, and they will be bringing her to my Kennel Club some time for training.

Here are her pictures.





































More....


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She Took like a fish to water at only 9 weeks old!! I can't wait to see this girl grow up She actually leaped into the water at one point and I just screamed (in my head) DOCK DOG!!.

OH and her name is Pax!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

So darn CUTE!!


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, soooo much cute!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ow wow, she's adorable!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Very cute puppy. Lov'n Jack!


----------



## DeutschHund (Aug 5, 2009)

She is a cutie for sure!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

LuvmyRotti said:


> Very cute puppy. Lov'n Jack!


lol Jack was like "Did you bring home ANOTHER puppy?"


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

oh my gosh- how cute is she?!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

the little black nose is too much, such a cutie pie!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

So cute! I love the last pic, its almost like something you'd see in a calender


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

OMG!!! The cuteness!!!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I was expecting another little Aussie!!! Still cute, though...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Ooooh noooo! Puppy cuteness is so tempting!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

what a cutie!!!!!! great pixs

how did you get KEECHAK in the right corner of the pic? always wondered how people do that?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

She looks adorable! Love the pics.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

cherryhill said:


> what a cutie!!!!!! great pixs
> 
> how did you get KEECHAK in the right corner of the pic? always wondered how people do that?


Thanks!

and Photoshope is how I put my name on there


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

That pup looks a lot like my Rusty when he was a squirt. I'll just point out that true evil usually comes wrapped in an appealing package. Something wicked this way comes.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

She is so beautiful. 

Great pics!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Pax--Latin for peace--my sisters dog (was a family dog but someone forgot to tell her that) was named Pax....also (for you "old fogeys" out there) was also the name of the white GSD guide dog in the tv show "Longstreet" starring James Franciscus.....maybe w/ a name like that she'll be calm when necessary


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

tirluc said:


> Pax--Latin for peace--my sisters dog (was a family dog but someone forgot to tell her that) was named Pax....also (for you "old fogeys" out there) was also the name of the white GSD guide dog in the tv show "Longstreet" starring James Franciscus.....maybe w/ a name like that she'll be calm when necessary


Yep the mom told me the origin of the name. So far this little girl is a real smart devil tho nothing peaceful about her lol.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Pax says Happy Holidays!!

now 5 months old!
We had a little photo shoot today.











As you can see she'll be a great agility dog.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

She's too cute!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

oooooo
Shes going from cute to beautiful--more pictures please


----------

